# OK to wear MTB shoes for road??



## double_b (Jul 13, 2011)

I had recently bought a pair of Sette MTB shoes and Well-Go M3 pedals for my mountain bike. I have since bought a road bike and I decided to put the Well-Go pedals on it because it didn't come with pedals(used).

Other than the heavier lugs on the sole I won't need for pavement, haha, is there anything different from the MTB to a road shoe that will effect me...as in make my feet and/or legs sore because of different location of clips, sole stiffness, etc??

I plan on eventually buying road shoes and most likely other pedals. I don't want to right now because I just bought the road bike and still need to get some things(seat pouch, inflator, tube, eyewear, etc...) and figure I have a brand new pair of shoes and pedals and I just want to ride!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

No issues at all.....Most of my bikes use Shimano SPD cleats and pedals....


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

I wear mtb shoes on the road all winter long.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Aside from proper fit/ cleat placement, there are certain design elements common to both MTB and road shoes/ pedal systems that dictate how well they'll perform. Those being, stiff soles, a 'substantial' pedal/ cleat interface and (to many riders) float. I'm not familiar with either the shoes or pedals, but they should suite you fine if those elements exist.

Beyond the 'gear', keep in mind that pedal systems are a part of fit. Since you purchased the road bike used (and presumably were never fit) I suggest seeking LBS assistance in saddle/ cleat adjustments. Alternately, initially position the cleats so that your foot is positioned neutrally (front/ back) with ball of foot over pedal spindle and tweak (as needed) from there. KOPS (+/-) should also be checked.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Some MTB shoes are a lot more flexible than road or performance-oriented MTB shoes. They won't make you happy on a long ride.

If they're "fast" MTB shoes, you're fine.


----------



## double_b (Jul 13, 2011)

Great!! Glad to hear it!! Thanks for the quick replies.

As for the initial location of the cleats yes that is what I was going to try to do is set them directly under the balls of my feet. Definitely need to set the tension on the pedals!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

I use SPDs on my single speed. MTB shoes are easier to walk in than Road Shoes.


----------



## TahoeTexan (Jul 14, 2011)

I wear the Pearl Izumi Ride and Hike (I think that's what they are called) most of the time I ride roads. Super comfortable and very easy to walk in. I probably loose a little efficiency but I have so many other areas I can gain efficiency in that the shoes don't really matter.


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*No Problem at all*

I wear MTB shoes all the time, the Specialized mid range ones are plenty stiff and I use Frog MTB cleats. They work on a cam system, so there isn't any problem getting out. I've looked at road shoes over the years, but stuck with the mountain shoes. There have been several times when I've needed to walk the last mile or so due to a mechanical problem, and I wouldn't have been able to do so in road shoes. Also every time you stop at a light you unclip, I like that I'm not putting my cleat down on the road surface. 

The choice is yours to make though, don't be swayed by the road shoe only people, use what works for you.


----------



## albertabeef (May 15, 2011)

It's especially nice to use something you can walk in if you do any recreational rides or tours with the occasional stop ... Most of the recreational/tours I go on the guys wear MTB or casual shoes with a recessed spd cleat simply so they can walk when we hit the stops for latte's, ice cream and/or cinnamon buns... And there seems no issue with power-transfer regardless of the shoe style... a good stiff shoe with a good cleat does the job regardless...


----------



## tjkm (Jul 24, 2011)

Only been road ridng for about 18 months, I use my mtb shoes as of now. I did get a pair of Sidi road shoes, but don't have the correct pedals to use them at this time.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope it's ok, because I've been doing it for about 3 years now!

The only thing, as others have mentioned, is to make sure you get good, stiff mtb shoes. My first pair (Specialized something or others) were basically hiking shoes w/ cleat mounts. The sole was not very stiff at all. Worked fine for the mtb; wouldn't have been good on a road bike. The Shimano SPD shoes I have now are quite stiff -- the LBS said they are basically the same as the Shimano road shoes w/ a bit of rubber on the sole and an SPD mount instead of a road cleat mount. They are quite comfortable on the bike, even over long distances. And it is nice to be able to walk a bit in the event I have a "mechanical," which has happened twice over the last 2 months.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a friend that uses MTB shoes on his road bikes. Looks a little different but he seems to perform just as well as us, not to mention he doesn't look so gooft walking in them like us road bikers do. lol


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

I used Mountain Biking shoes while I was deciding if road biking was for me. Even with the carbon fiber sole, my feet still got numb while on long rides. I was using SPD pedals. Now I use this shoes:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40473

And these pedals. 
http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.zero

The numbness is gone. I would say that you will be fine with mountain biking shoes for now. If you become more serious at riding then I would suggest getting the proper shoes and pedals. You will see a difference. 

These are my mtb shoes. Stiff but the SPD platform just isn't really big enough for road riding for many miles. After 30 miles the numbness would begin. 
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/shoes/product/review-nike-alpin-3-shoes-10229/


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

sure. i wear sandals for both.


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

*I rode only SPDs on my road bike*

I liked the fact that they were much handier when walking. You can find some good buys on them, too.


----------



## Bombaman (Apr 21, 2011)

I also use small crankbrothers eggbeaters pedals on my MTB and my road bike. The advantage is that I can use for both bikes the same shoes and that MTB shoes are better to walk than road shoes.


----------



## spartacus001 (Nov 28, 2009)

For everyday use I've been using MTB shoes on my commuter so I can walk in them when I run errands.
I got a pair of Sidi for $35 New!


----------



## DrewQ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess you might as well get road bikes shoes for road bike and MTB shoes for mtb, lol.


----------

